# Sex drive?



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

I've been dealing with DP/DR for 15 months now after a panic attack on weed. I've got visual snow, derealization, emotional numbness etc - basically your typical DP/DR symptoms.

After my panic attack I also realised my sex drive was basically switched off. I think this is related to the emotional numbness but I can't be certain. My sex drive is incredibly low, my penis is numb and I have ejaculatory anhedonia - I don't 'feel' the dopamine in my brain after an orgasm.

I realise this probably too much information and might make people uncomfortable. I just wanted to see if anybody else has or is dealing with is. To say it sucks is an understatement.


----------



## b1ack_math (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi!

I'm a girl, but my sex drive gets switched off when my dp/panic attacks get worse. I can't even think about sex or contact with another person during my worse periods. Maybe it's just brain's self defence mechanism. It sucks, but i know that when it turns to be so critical i need to deal with myself first, to get some rest/sleep/normal daily routine to make as less stress as possible for my body.


----------



## Light in the dark (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi! i got dp also from a weed and mushrocks. The weed was the trigger for the bad trip from truffels. Got al the visual symptoms and dp symptoms. Now it aint a taboo to talk about this i have the same problem but for me its hard to get a erection sometimes no problem sometimes nothing...ejaculation is not so specials as before so will get a test for migraine and waiting for the results i got it from june 2015 so hang in there we can defeat this! sincerly


----------



## wheredidigo (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi LoveYourz

I'd say I feel ya, but not feeling much of anything. Have been experiencing emotional numbness for 4 1/2 years, triggered, I believe, by trauma (not abuse). Intellectually I can process things, but can't feel any of them in my body. I know something that should "feel" sad, but can't feel it in my body. My sex drive was very high prior, and while my mind still thinks about sex quite a bit, there's little -- if any -- response in my body. If I can get a response, usually only solo, my orgasm feels dissapointing -- I don't feel the dopamine either. I've taken Viagra, and that will get the blood flowing, but I still can't fully feel my penis, and have difficulty orgasming, or I just check out, and it goes soft. I agree with you that "sucks" is an ironic understatement. It's the worst. The only saving grace is I can't feel anything else, so it becomes an emotional whatever, and a mental knot.

I've only began to realize what it might be in the last 4 months. I had never understood dissociation/derealization or anything like that. Reading about it, and talking about it are big helps, much more so than just experiencing it and not having a freaking clue what was wrong with me, just that I was broken. I've been trying meditative techniques, which are starting to give me glimpses into my body, but it is a lot of work and very slow going.

Hang in there and get help. Start developing strategies (non-destructive!). I discovered that I'm no longer ticklish, I used to be very very ticklish, so I've been asking my partner to tickle me. The meditations have been helping me cue in to stimuli that are still there, like the little whooshes in my body when an alarm goes off. Trying to notice things, no matter how small, remind myself, yes, I'm in there -- somewhere.

I think these things are coping mechanisms that operate at a different level, so be patient with yourself, and persistent. Before I became aware of dissociation/derealization, things i would try would briefly work, then nothing. I believe that the disorder keeps changing things up to protect. But I also believe that as we became wired this way, for whatever reason, we can rewire with the right work, patience, and compassion. It sucks hard, man, be compassionate to that in yourself. You're not alone.


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

b1ack_math said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a girl, but my sex drive gets switched off when my dp/panic attacks get worse. I can't even think about sex or contact with another person during my worse periods. Maybe it's just brain's self defence mechanism. It sucks, but i know that when it turns to be so critical i need to deal with myself first, to get some rest/sleep/normal daily routine to make as less stress as possible for my body.





Light in the dark said:


> Hi! i got dp also from a weed and mushrocks. The weed was the trigger for the bad trip from truffels. Got al the visual symptoms and dp symptoms. Now it aint a taboo to talk about this i have the same problem but for me its hard to get a erection sometimes no problem sometimes nothing...ejaculation is not so specials as before so will get a test for migraine and waiting for the results i got it from june 2015 so hang in there we can defeat this! sincerly





wheredidigo said:


> Hi LoveYourz
> 
> I'd say I feel ya, but not feeling much of anything. Have been experiencing emotional numbness for 4 1/2 years, triggered, I believe, by trauma (not abuse). Intellectually I can process things, but can't feel any of them in my body. I know something that should "feel" sad, but can't feel it in my body. My sex drive was very high prior, and while my mind still thinks about sex quite a bit, there's little -- if any -- response in my body. If I can get a response, usually only solo, my orgasm feels dissapointing -- I don't feel the dopamine either. I've taken Viagra, and that will get the blood flowing, but I still can't fully feel my penis, and have difficulty orgasming, or I just check out, and it goes soft. I agree with you that "sucks" is an ironic understatement. It's the worst. The only saving grace is I can't feel anything else, so it becomes an emotional whatever, and a mental knot.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say thank you for each of you for replying. It is reassuring in some sense to know that other people are dealing with this issue- I'm just about to turn 21 and before DP my sex life was normal. Normal orgasms, high sex drive. After my panic attack on weed- it shut down.

For my peace of mind I'm going to get a testosterone test done just to check my hormones are fine. I always assumed it was because of the DPDR but I have been second guessing myself recently. Getting checked will put my mind at ease that my libido issues are purely psychological and not physical.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

LoveYourz said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for each of you for replying. It is reassuring in some sense to know that other people are dealing with this issue- I'm just about to turn 21 and before DP my sex life was normal. Normal orgasms, high sex drive. After my panic attack on weed- it shut down.
> 
> For my peace of mind I'm going to get a testosterone test done just to check my hormones are fine. I always assumed it was because of the DPDR but I have been second guessing myself recently. Getting checked will put my mind at ease that my libido issues are purely psychological and not physical.


Good idea to get them checked out. If it isn't hormones could be Dopamine, well known symptom of low Dopamine.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

I've had problems with my sex drive off and on throughout both my DP episodes. Most of the time it's been either low or nonexistant but occasionally I'll get manic and hump anything in sight. I can definitely relate to most of the stuff mentioned above. When my sex drive has been low so has the quality of my orgasms. Hormones clearly play a role in DP as there are endless stories on this site with regards to hormonal issues interacting with DP. Best thing you can do to replenish them is address your anxiety and live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

CK1 said:


> Good idea to get them checked out. If it isn't hormones could be Dopamine, well known symptom of low Dopamine.





Billy D.P. said:


> I've had problems with my sex drive off and on throughout both my DP episodes. Most of the time it's been either low or nonexistant but occasionally I'll get manic and hump anything in sight. I can definitely relate to most of the stuff mentioned above. When my sex drive has been low so has the quality of my orgasms. Hormones clearly play a role in DP as there are endless stories on this site with regards to hormonal issues interacting with DP. Best thing you can do to replenish them is address your anxiety and live a healthy lifestyle.


I am going to get my sex hormone checked soon.

Recently I came across posts on Bluelight talking about MDMA "long term comedowns" which have lots of the same symptoms as I have, including DP/DR, visual snow etc. I had a large amount of MDMA two months before my weed panic attack so now I'm worrying I've damaged my brain for good  I'm going to see a neurologist soon.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

MDMA takes away Serotonin as i've said a lot of people who use MDMA use 5THP between it in attempts to boost it again. Depression from MDMA is common, low on Serotonin is another common reason for low sex drive.

Any form of depression will seriously affect sex drive


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

yeah its kinda killed my sex drive as well, good thing it makes me last like 10 minutes longer haha


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Watch out for this in psychiatric medication.

Either way, having a lot of stress, anxiety an depression will affect your performance. And yes, I have also had that weird feeling of orgasm without any sense of pleasure. The same thing goes for laughing. It could just be from too much self-awareness. I don't know.


----------



## bookloverphile (Jun 17, 2017)

I have dpdr and I started having erection problems a few years after I got dpdr, so it might be due to something else though


----------

